# she has run off with her boss



## dumpedagain153 (Sep 27, 2010)

my partner and i have been together four years, and living together for the last year. We have had a great relationship until the last month or two. She started a new job which she loves , and appeared to be enjoying her life. She is however suffering from deppression and is on medication, and her GP has advised councilling. She has 2 children 10 and 13, and I have provided and treated them as my own (I have 3 children 1 lives with us) Our relationship changed a month or two ago, we used to enjoy walking, evenings out, days at the beach with the children and all was well. We would tx and talk to each other when we were working and plan lunch dates or evenings out, the txs always ended with I love you,s.Then she became distant and distracted, then out of the blue due to a simple misunderstanding she left. Completely unplanned, no clothes no packing nothing. She will not comunicate with me and says she is sleeping on a friends couch, 20 miles away, 20 miles away from work and schools etc. With a bit of detective work I know she is staying with a male co worker, saying he is a pal and is putting her up. When we spoke last week after I forced a meeting she assures me nothing is going on, she seemed very down and blamed me for our current situation and blames her unhappiness on our relationship, (which up to a month or 2 ago I know she was happy with) She says she loves me, and cannot face anything at the moment. Communication was very diffiult for her, and she was evasive and secretive If her actions have been driven by deppression how should I handle it. Do I contact him and try to get the full story, or do I simply cut my losses and pack her stuff and drop it round to where she is. I love her and her children dearly, and dont want to force the issue if she is unwell. She has past abusive issues and does not react well to confrontation. On the face of it she has run away with her work friend, but that is not what she is telling me.


----------

